

Playbook OS 2 browser takes highest score on HTML5test - nailer
http://html5test.com/results-tablets.html

======
nailer
This is the version due officially next month, but you can install and run it
immediately via the Developer Registration form at:
<https://bdsc.webapps.blackberry.com/native/beta/register>.

Playbooks are currently GBP 165 in the UK - exceptionally good for web
developers and users (PB has the only decent Flash too).

